# SAP Functional skill



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Experts,

can anybody tell what will be the category selected for SAP CRM functional skillset 
whether it comes under BPO or Information technology category ?

honestly i do nt know about the job market also.
can any body provide any idea for the same.

how abt getting job or hw abt the salary , did SA have any scope of sap functional guys.

Regards
Pradeep


----------



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

prpr301 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> can anybody tell what will be the category selected for SAP CRM functional skillset
> whether it comes under BPO or Information technology category ?
> ...


Any update


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

U will fall under.
Classification of Education subject matter: Business Process Outsourcing (BPO).
Occupation/Critical Skill : Business Analysist.

Regards,
sharma


----------

